# Daytona in july!!!



## beachmatt31 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm gonna be headed to Daytona beach July 23rd through the 31st and i read online were there is a summer slow down.....what exactly dose that mean?

And how should i alter my fishing from the beach and pier.

Matt


----------



## skinnyhoops (Jun 10, 2011)

July and August are the hottest months of the year in Florida. Even with that, the fish still have to eat something. Just prepare your family and yourself for extreme heat conditions. Try fishing under bridges where it's shaded. Also try fishing at first-light before the heat of the day, i'd also fish at night too. If you have the time try visiting Sunglow Pier since your going to be in Daytona area. Frequently in July there will be shark fisherman at the far end of the pier. It's a fun place to hangout, but they charge to access the pier.


----------



## beachmatt31 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah,i will definitely be at the sun glow again.I went for a little bit last year.....unfortunately i was with someone who didn't want to put in a lot of time at the pier.

Do you know there hours?I want to try some sharking but i don't have the reel for it...I'm in the process of trying to find a good reel for ray's and sharks.

I have one for light surf and pier fishing too so that is the one i will use mostly.


----------



## skinnyhoops (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe the sunglow pier hours are 6am - 10pm. Here's their website with admission prices. http://www.sunglowpier.com/fishing.htm


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Peel your frozen shrimp before putting them on your hook.
Don’t use a black leader
Rig setup: braided line, tied to a 2 hook Dual Pompano rig with a 2oz or 3oz pyramid sinker. It catches everything from Blacktip and Bonnethead Sharks, Ladyfish, Jacks, Blues, Black Drum, Redfish, Whiting, Spadefish, etc.
Time: 1 hour before/after High tide.
Tide Chart: http://www.vcservices.vcgov.org/BeachSafety/Default.aspx


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, the pier closes whenever the restaurant closes, so it depends on how busy the restaurant (Crabby Joe's) is at night.


----------

